# Inaugural three counties Viz Whizz (Vizsla meet up for Norfolk, Suffolk, Cambrid



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Saw this on another forum and thought would post this on here...........


On the 18th September 11am myself and fellow Vizsla owner are organising a Viz Whizz in Thetford Forest. ip270af - Google Maps

We will be meeting at 11am on the green outside the Forest Lodge.

There is a cafe onsite and the forest is a very pro dog location so weather permitting should be a great day.

The aim of the event is a free informal meet up and walk with our lovely vizslas.

There is no need to book however if you could email [email protected] that would be great.

If all goes well we will no doubt organise a follow up meet up.

Everyone is welcome and we look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

thank you for posting our viz whizz on here.

Our viz whizz yesterday went really well. Photos can be found here http://twitpic.com/e/i9g.

As the meet up went so well we are planning to make this a regular event. Please email [email protected] and [email protected] if you would like to be kept informed.

We will post future dates on here too.


----------

